# Riders in Lille, France



## Akalta (Jan 27, 2008)

Wondering if anyone from the Lille area is on this website. More so I am looking for a place to rent a bike from.


----------



## LaurentL (Dec 24, 2003)

Akalta said:


> Wondering if anyone from the Lille area is on this website. More so I am looking for a place to rent a bike from.


Hello
I am from Dunkerque (80km at north of Lille)
There isn't a lot of mountain here but you can find some good spot :
- "Monts de Flandres" near a city named "Bailleul": lot of circuit
- "terrils" are artificial hills with downhill capabilities (best at "Raismes", 40km south in direction to "Valenciennes")
- near "Cap Blanc Nez" you will find beautiful hilly landscape with north sea views (look for "Boulogne sur Mer")

What type of bike do you want to rent ?

Laurent


----------

